# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن > سوال: مشکل با xml

## farnaz.saeedi

با سلام 
دوستان من یک sitemap ساختم الان این خطا رو میده
XML Parsing Error: not well-formed
Location: http://www.mysite.com/sitemap.xml
Line Number 28, Column 65:
خطی که خطا میده این کدش:

<loc>http://www.mysite.com/profile.php?name=حامد&id=1001</loc>
---------------------------------------------------^

----------

